# Racineae miniata



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Did anyone else get any Racineae miniata from Ecuagenera recently? I wanted to compare pictures of the different phenotypes. I got number 4.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

I got all four.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

sweet. Much difference in size?


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes actually, two are rather large and (sort of) plain, other two are smaller and more interesting. 



readygrown said:


> sweet. Much difference in size?


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

The 4 is probably one of the large ones you mentioned. Definitely bigger than I expected


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I haven't got mine yet. Did you guys get yours on the January shipment? Or are you just now getting them? Perhaps I should check the mail today. I haven't gotten any email notifications... Hmmm...


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

I got mine last year... 



Frogtofall said:


> I haven't got mine yet. Did you guys get yours on the January shipment? Or are you just now getting them? Perhaps I should check the mail today. I haven't gotten any email notifications... Hmmm...


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Just now got mine...yesterday...I think it is the January shipment, ?...


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Wil you guys post some pics please?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

that was a difficult website to try to explore....at least for me!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> I haven't got mine yet. Did you guys get yours on the January shipment? Or are you just now getting them? Perhaps I should check the mail today. I haven't gotten any email notifications... Hmmm...


Antone, mine got shipped from the Deep Cut Show this weekend, and they arrived today. I'd say if that's when yours was supposed to ship out, you should expect it today or tomorrow at the latest. I didn't receive any email notifications. 

I ordered R. miniata form 1 and 3. Below are pictures of mine...1 is definitely the smaller, nicer of the two, but three is interesting as well. My form 3 is a large, multi-pup plant.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

You guys are lucky your down south. I recieved an order shipped a few weeks ago from the Miami show. It arrived with no insulation when it was 8° outside. Luckly I only lost one orchid by some miracle. Also they dont send notification of shipping.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

seriously drooling over #1- although the rest are nice in their own way. 1 look similar to my R. blassii that I killed 


Ill be ordering some of these soon.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, I'm happy I decided to order #1. I haven't seen #2, but it looks more similar to the others based off the pictures on their site. I'll also add that I spoke to their identification person prior to ordering these, and he was quite confident that these will all be described as separate species at some point. Looking at the major differences between the two I ordered, I have to agree that they are very different species.

Jason, #1 does have similar markings as the one you posted. Was the blassii similar in size to crispa? This miniata #1 I'd say is of similar size to smaller Neos.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The foliage really doesn't mean much in ID. It's all about flower morphology. I like to look at it like comparing a Chinese man and a Nigerian. Look nothing alike but both human. Not exactly the same reasons but you get my point.

I got mine in today. My number one actually has fruit on it!!! I hope they produce seed!

Photobucket is on the fritz right now so I can't share the photos I took. When it gets worked out ill post them.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm mad at you for killing it, in case you weren't mad enough at yourself already.



frogparty said:


> seriously drooling over #1- although the rest are nice in their own way. 1 look similar to my R. blassii that I killed
> 
> 
> Ill be ordering some of these soon.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Some photos. I also wanted to note for anyone that got some of these, one of mine was full of ants! Be careful!










How I have the #2 setup. Its hanging near my misting system. I have them all kinda spread out in different areas to see which spot makes them most happy.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

I have mine potted in Orchiata ... probably not the most cost effective use of the media ...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have them all in net pots. 3 are in coconut husk chunks and one is in sphagnum (per Dennis' recommendation). We'll see which works. Judging by most Tillandsioides, they really seem to hate to have much around their roots but these are montane species so who knows. Dennis said that in nature many of them are just surrounded by mosses and whatnot. The photos that have been shared on here would agree with that.

I hate losing so I am determined to succeed with these. I'm sure if I just leave them alone and let them do their thing they'll be okay. A little benign neglect...


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

For what it's worth, mine are blooming and / or pupping in the orchiata. Seems like above all else they want air flow. I had one rot on me very quickly and lost a few mother plants until I realized my error (not enough circulation fans). 



Frogtofall said:


> I have them all in net pots. 3 are in coconut husk chunks and one is in sphagnum (per Dennis' recommendation). We'll see which works. Judging by most Tillandsioides, they really seem to hate to have much around their roots but these are montane species so who knows. Dennis said that in nature many of them are just surrounded by mosses and whatnot. The photos that have been shared on here would agree with that.
> 
> I hate losing so I am determined to succeed with these. I'm sure if I just leave them alone and let them do their thing they'll be okay. A little benign neglect...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks, Dev. These are in a greenhouse with circ fans. Hopefully mist + circ fans = happy Racinaea. Haha!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

1) Speaking as an Anthro/bio person, I have no problem with this analogy (although, I think a Vulcan or Cardassian would say we all look alike). 

A good example is _Tillandsia biflora_--once you see the inflorescence, it is definitely a tillandsia. Or the many forms of _Philodendron hederaceum_ (=scandens); many people do not realize that the micans, 'Brazil' and common green forms are all the same species! (And what we are looking at are simply immature forms.)

2) Hey, did any you guys get _T. biflora_? It is my understanding that this plant and your myriad racineas like it on the cool, humid side, no? (In orchid terms, cool/intermediate, rather than intermediate/warm?) 



Frogtofall said:


> The foliage really doesn't mean much in ID. It's all about flower morphology. I like to look at it like comparing a Chinese man and a Nigerian. Look nothing alike but both human. Not exactly the same reasons but you get my point.
> 
> I got mine in today. My number one actually has fruit on it!!! I hope they produce seed!
> 
> Photobucket is on the fritz right now so I can't share the photos I took. When it gets worked out ill post them.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I was hoping someone would bring up T. biflora. I just got one and it is blooming and I think setting seed. I don't know much but I have talked to one person who is having mixed success so any info would be welcomed. I assume that it too would need humidity but good air flow as well.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

jckee1 said:


> I was hoping someone would bring up T. biflora. I just got one and it is blooming and I think setting seed. I don't know much but I have talked to one person who is having mixed success so any info would be welcomed. I assume that it too would need humidity but good air flow as well.


I kept many of the cool growing Racinaea and T biflora as well .
I kept them outside in summer till autumn when they start to grow and get the most beautiful color (back)
They also grow and flower under differnt condition, but need cool nights and bright light to stay compact and colourfull.
I aso grow them from seed, but that took many years.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I too wondered about the temps, I am assuming all like it cool. How do you guys order from them, place an order on line and they ship when they do a US show?


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep. I don't actually target a particular temp - just airflow airflow airflow. Did I mention airflow? 



markpulawski said:


> I too wondered about the temps, I am assuming all like it cool. How do you guys order from them, place an order on line and they ship when they do a US show?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Dev, do they need decent airflow?


actually my back corner tank has 2 fans on it and I was thinking I definitely wanted to give 1 a try, too bad Spaff won't hack that multi pup one apart.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Not sure, I'll get back to you on that.  



markpulawski said:


> Thanks Dev, do they need decent airflow?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> Thanks Dev, do they need decent airflow?
> 
> 
> actually my back corner tank has 2 fans on it and I was thinking I definitely wanted to give 1 a try, too bad Spaff won't hack that multi pup one apart.


Haha Mark! Let me grow them out a bit, and we can talk pups  The big form is going to need likely 18-24" of clearance from base to tank top, judging from inflorescence pictures I've seen. The leaves are close to a foot from base to tip, and then spikes look quite tall. 

The form #1 (and maybe #2, Antone??) looks to be a much better tank candidate. I would not mount these against the background even in a tank with active circulation. I think they'd do much better attached to a liana or horizontal branch where air can move all around them. My smaller plant will go into the orchid tank for the time being as it's much more beat up, and I want to make sure it acclimates. The tank gets much more circulation and cooler temps than my frog tanks. I'm really not sure where I'll try the big one yet. It's a bit too big for most of my tanks.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I would like to add one more factor: Airflow.

Seriously, my tanks run warmer than PDF tanks, and NYC summers are hot and humid (it is not the hot days; rather, all the concrete does not allow for cooling at night...)

So, I use computer fans essentially as exhausts, e.g., I saran wrap half the screen top, and the fan is under the covered side blowing across the tank and out. I turn off the fans at night. (In the photo below, the _Vriesea racinae_ lasted two years, did not make through a heat wave in 2012. Since replaced with a neoregelia. The tillandsia sp. couldn't care less, but I won't even try _T. biflora_) 

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh283/Ground_X/102.jpg

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh283/Ground_X/112.jpg


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Actually Spaff I was talking about 1, 3 doesn't do much for me, looked like your pic of 1 was several pups clumped together as well. The tank I mentioned is 36" high with 2 computer fans blowing through the front screen 5 or 6 times a day and I was thinking the same thing, mounted on across limb so that has total air circulation around it. I have my 2 Crispa's set up that way now.
I am surprised no one mentioned air flow, I bet they like a lot of it.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

markpulawski said:


> Actually Spaff I was talking about 1, 3 doesn't do much for me, looked like your pic of 1 was several pups clumped together as well. The tank I mentioned is 36" high with 2 computer fans blowing through the front screen 5 or 6 times a day and I was thinking the same thing, mounted on across limb so that has total air circulation around it. I have my 2 Crispa's set up that way now.
> I am surprised no one mentioned air flow, I bet they like a lot of it.


My #1 is a dying mother plant (post-bloom) and a mature pup. I agree, #3 is just ok. It's sort of a toss-up when ordering because the pictures on site aren't that descriptive and information is hard to come by. Hopefully, this thread will help with future orders. I personally like #1 and 2 best and find them most viv suitable. I think we should be of the mindset of most cloud forest orchids when growing these.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Any updates? So far my Tillandsia Biflora and Racinaea are doing well. Based on everything I heard, I decided to keep them as potted plants rather than in a viv for maximum airflow. I hand mist them daily and the biflora has rewarded me with a new pup. Not off the side but coming up out of the leaves. The problem was the new growth was just green so I moved it into a window where it gets more light and it seems to be getting some spotting. My Racinaea has started to send up a flower stalk. No pups. Do Racinaeas pup during or after flowering?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

A pic of the new growth on T. Biflora before moving it into a window for more light.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I've read they usually flower than pup. But I have a crispa with two pups that never flowered.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's a photo of one of the 2 clones of "miniata" that I got. Its looking good. It seems to like being under the misters in the greenhouse we keep the montane stuff in. The pup it came with has grown a bit as well.










I also kinda wonder if they have these plants mislabeled. I was browsing the FCBS site and came across 2 plants that look like each of the 2 clones of "miniata" I got.

The first one is Racinaea parviflora. It looks like the clone I just posted a picture of. Mostly the inflorescence. Less so in the foliage but there are strong similarities.
FCBS Bromeliad Photo Index Database: Search Results.

The other one is similar to the miniata 1 that they offered which others have posted. Its Racinaea tillii. This is the only photo I have of my other clone (its a pup and took this photo when I first received them). I will have to post a picture of the adult plants when I get back to work b/c the resemblance is uncanny.
FCBS Bromeliad Photo Index Database: Search Results.










I'm not saying these ARE the right names but they are super close to the plants and I think its odd that the 2 clones I got have really no similarities to each other even though they bear the same.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm going to bounce off on what a couple of others said about the air circulation being that it's a must. I've been growing the number 1 form for a year now and having one in a larger terrarium with semi good air movement it has lasted while another that's been outside has given a couple of pups. In addition to air movement I'd also say another must is the purest of water one can get since racinaea will not thrive without it. I've followed the same guidelines for my other plants like my tillandsia bifloras and epiphytic blueberries but those I keep outside so air movement is easily taken care of.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dendrothusiast said:


> I'm going to bounce off on what a couple of others said about the air circulation being that it's a must. I've been growing the number 1 form for a year now and having one in a larger terrarium with semi good air movement it has lasted while another that's been outside has given a couple of pups. In addition to air movement I'd also say another must is the purest of water one can get since racinaea will not thrive without it. I've followed the same guidelines for my other plants like my tillandsia bifloras and epiphytic blueberries but those I keep outside so air movement is easily taken care of.


Yeah, mine only get RO water. I'd prefer to use rain water and may store some this summer to use on these. Good that you mentioned that.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of my miniata #1 it is just throwing up a flower stalk.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

One more

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

jckee1...we need to get you a better camera! You have so much cool stuff to take pic of...but...whatever camera your using just doesn't do them justice. Just sayin


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I know. Unfortunately I am using my cell phone which I'm told is also out of date. I will try to work on it.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

A little update of some of these plants. Sorry for the weird photos. My mist wall has white behind it which jacks with the camera lens...

This one is pupping again. The 2nd photo is its first original pup. Its doing well (knock on wood)


















This one is getting ready to bloom...


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I really need to get me some of those...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

How are these doing for everyone? We've almost hit the year mark since most have been imported.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mine are all doing well. Given that Ecuagenera grows these in the proper conditions and here in Florida I can't exactly reproduce those conditions, my pups don't look like the parent stock but they are alive at least. I imagine in a terrarium with strong lighting and cool temps one could grow them the way Ecuagenera can.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Mine is doing well. I got the larger one that doesn't resemble the smaller clones at all. Its growing, but slowly. I keep it in my orchidarium with good air flow. No pups as of late.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Old thread I know, but can anyone tell me if there is any magic to diving T. biflora pups off of the mother, I got a plant with a ton of pups but they are all super compact and smushed together.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

First, you really gotta make sure they are old enough to remove. Taking them off too young will surely ensure their demise. Secondly, the only good way to do it is to get a very sharp knife or a razor blade and spread the leaves of the mother plant so you can see where the pups attach to the mother. Kinda pull the pup away and sever at the base as far down as you can.

Killing the mother may result from this b/c its pretty brutal. You could always leave them there and just let mother nature take over.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, I got excited and stupid, I pulled two off of the mother and have them in two different tanks. Hopefully the pups and mother survive, I tried to be careful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Also while we are on the topic, any special tips to growing it? All I could find was low light and moist...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

